# Hitler reacts to BYU's loss.



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

You gotta love you-tube!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Some one had TOO much time on their hands. Thats funny though. I love the part where he askes, "who bought one of those quest for perfections t-shirts?" haha good stuff.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

That was pretty funny!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Very funny, but I was disappointed when I saw how unoriginal it was... Ute fans are like that. They recycle and never create...


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Dang funny!!! Thanks.
.


----------

